# MAC nail lacquer - nocturnelle and lovin pink



## `ColourMePretty (Apr 15, 2007)

I really want to buy nocturnelle and lovin pink. I only have one nail lacquer from MAC - Gossamer - and I find it tends to streak really easily when I apply it. And when i try to do a second coat, it kinda looks like a thick mess.

I don't get this with any of my non-MAC varnishes though, so I'm wondering whether I should go ahead and buy nocturnelle and LP?? I think Nocturnelle would particularly look terrible if it applies the same way as Gossamer does 'cos it's jet black! I'm not sure what finish Gossamer is......

TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Apr 15, 2007)

I have Nocturnelle and it doesn't streak on me. I also use the Underlacquer and Overlacquer so I am not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## shimmerE (Apr 15, 2007)

i agree.... maybe try using MACs Underlacquer and Overlacquer ... it is the best and works great! :rockwoot:


----------



## breathless (Apr 15, 2007)

i don't use mac nail polish. i've never really heard any spectacular reviews and raves.


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 23, 2007)

I have Nocturnelle, too, and I don't have any streaking problems with it. It may be the amount your putting on your nails. Make sure to wipe some off before applying so it won't be all thick. And yes the lacquer does help to even it out.


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm also having the same problem with MAC nail polish streaking on me. And I just bought another one, thinking I could be _really_ careful this time. Nope. Same streaks and my nails look awful. I have to do them over with Sally Hansen, which never streaks on my nails.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 18, 2007)

i've never tried mac polishes. surprisingly i'm satisfied with claire's little nailpolishes.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 25, 2007)

I have the same problem with MAC nailpolishes I have three of them and they never turn out right, and it seems that the polishes chip easily, even when I use my HG bottom and top coats.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 25, 2007)

I only have whirlwind and it doesnt streak on me.


----------

